# I found the cure!!!!!



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

All you need to do is watch this:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lol

im gonna do a guess without clicking


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

haha awesome!!


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

True that.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

> This video is not available in your country.


 ...what?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

york said:


> > This video is not available in your country.
> 
> 
> ...what?


ya what's up with youtube?
it's "Im on a boat" ....I don't know why but it makes me laugh really hard


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> york said:
> 
> 
> > > This video is not available in your country.
> ...


HAHAHAHA!!!!!! nice sun :lol: :lol:


----------

